
Apple iMessage attachments transfer = always unencrypted connection - ladino
http://i.imgur.com/sNYb0d1.png
======
ladino
did anyone notice, that Apple iMessage attachments are always transferred
unencrypted simply via Port 80?

------
KiDD
Can you elaborate?

